# PC gegen Laptop austauschen



## VIRUS114 (18. Mai 2013)

Hallo 
ich habe mir überlegt meinen PC gegen einen Laptop zu tauschen.

Laptop einfach , da ich ihn überall mitnehmen kann gerade jetzt im Sommer.
Suche daher einen Gaming PC der aber nicht wirklich besonders gut sein muss.
Jemand ne Idee ?
(max 700 &#8364

Unten ist noch mal mein PC aufgelistet den ich verkaufen möchte weiß jemand wie viel der so wert ist 
oder kennt eine Seite nach der ich mich richten kann ?

Mein System: 
Xigmatek Midgard Window
 700 Watt BeQuiet E8-700W Straight Power
 Asus M4A89TD Pro/USB3
 AMD® Phenom II X4 970 3.5GHz
 Alpenföhn Brocken
 8GB RAM DDR3 G-Skill 
 1GB GTX560 TI
 1.0TB Festplatte S ATA
 120GB SSD OCZSSD2 - 2VTXE


Denke so 750&#8364; - 800&#8364; oder ?

MFG


----------



## Keashaa (18. Mai 2013)

Was bedeutet "überall mitnehmen"? Ist Gewicht ein Kriterium?
Was ist ein Gaming PC, der nicht besonders gut sein muss?
Was willst du darauf spielen?

Deine Angaben sind abgesehen vom Budget noch recht vage


----------



## Ogil (18. Mai 2013)

Und Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass Du fuer Deinen gebrauchten PC 750-800 Euro bekommst? Irgendwas um die 400 ist eventuell realistisch...


----------



## VIRUS114 (18. Mai 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "überall mitnehmen"? Ist Gewicht ein Kriterium?
> Was ist ein Gaming PC, der nicht besonders gut sein muss?
> Was willst du darauf spielen?


Gewicht ist nicht wichtig.
Sollte ungefähr die leistung von meinem PC haben oder etwas schwächer.



Ogil schrieb:


> Und Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass Du fuer Deinen gebrauchten PC 750-800 Euro bekommst? Irgendwas um die 400 ist eventuell realistisch...



Für nen PC mit dem ich alles Spielen kann 400€ denke nicht.


----------



## painschkes (18. Mai 2013)

_Doch, eher schon - maximal vllt 500€ wenn du jemanden hast.._


----------



## VIRUS114 (18. Mai 2013)

Oh je wie stark doch der Preisverfall ist.
Da sieht man mal wie viel die sachen wirklich wert sind.


----------



## Saji (19. Mai 2013)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> Oh je wie stark doch der Preisverfall ist.
> Da sieht man mal wie viel die sachen wirklich wert sind.



Es liegt nicht am Wert der Sachen sondern an der rasanten Entwicklung. Und das es halt ein gebrauchtes System ist wo nicht mehr jede Komponente Garantie/Gewährleistung hat. Ist quasi ein Risiko des Käufers was sein Budget in solchen Fällen schrumpfen lässt.


----------



## zoizz (19. Mai 2013)

Der PC ist noch völlig in Ordnung. Und die Sache mit dem Laptop zum überall mithinmehmen: Was machst du denn überall woanders mit dem Laptop? Auch spielen? Oder würde da vllt ein Tablett ausreichen? MMn haben Laptops ihre Blütezeit hinter sich, andere Geräte können die Spezialgebiete eines mobilen PCs besser abdecken.


----------



## Rabaz (19. Mai 2013)

Die Frage ist ja nicht was das Ding wert ist, sondern ob man jemand findet der einem das auch gibt. Und da sind 700 Euro viel zu optimistisch, für den Preis kauft niemand gebraucht einen PC dieser Kategorie. Nur mal so vor dem Hintergrund dass man für das Geld schon etwas gutes NEU bekommt. Sieh es mal aus der Perspektive des Käufers: du hast 700 Euro oder von mir aus auch nur 600 und willst einen PC. Würdest du dafür eine gebrauchte Kiste kaufen ? Siehste, die anderen auch nicht.

Wenns denn jetzt unbedingt sein muss würde ich über ein ebenfalls gebrauchtes Notebook nachdenken mal so als Idee. Weniger Einnahmen + weniger Ausgaben = egal. So würde sich dein Vorhaben realisieren lassen, nur halt mit etwas anderen Zahlen aber bei einem Austausch sind die ja eigentlich wurscht. 


Ob das ganze besonders klug war wirst du in ein paar Monaten wissen, wenn dir klar wird dass du einen noch ganz guten PC gegen einen Notnagel eingetauscht hast mit dem garnix aktuelles mehr geht. Aber OK hier ist die technische und nicht die Lebensberatung. Auch schlechte Entscheidungen sind dazu da, um getroffen zu werden, also hau rein ^^.


----------



## VIRUS114 (19. Mai 2013)

Oder ich kauf mir ein Tablet PC für zwischendurch sollte es ja ok sein.
Kenn sich da wer aus und kann mir ein gutes nennen.?


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Mai 2013)

Gibt es irgendwelche Präferenzen bezüglich des Systems?

iOS, Android, Windows(RT), BlackBerry, etc?

Reicht WLAN oder benötigst du einen SIM-Kartenslot?


----------



## Klos1 (20. Mai 2013)

Ich dachte, du suchst etwas zum Gamen? Oben auf die Frage, was Gaming für dich bedeutet, hieß es, er sollte ungefähr die Leistung deines PC's haben. Sowas findest du als Tablet nicht im Ansatz.
Das sollte dir klar sein. Es gibt auch keinen "Gaming-Tablet".


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Mai 2013)

Für Plants vs Zombies und farmville reicht auch ein tablet 

aber 700 für die alte, gebrauchte kiste ist völlig überzogen.


----------



## VIRUS114 (20. Mai 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwelche Präferenzen bezüglich des Systems?
> 
> iOS, Android, Windows(RT), BlackBerry, etc?
> 
> Reicht WLAN oder benötigst du einen SIM-Kartenslot?




Android und WLAN reicht aus.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (26. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht ist das was:

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/msi+ge60+i560m287fd+gaming+notebook

Betriebsystem hast du ja


----------



## bemuehung (26. Mai 2013)

guck ob alles noch erhältlich ist oder gleichwertig und dann 70% davon, wenn Zustand top (Nichtraucher, OVP, evtl. Restgarantie etc.)


----------



## myadictivo (27. Mai 2013)

bemuehung schrieb:


> guck ob alles noch erhältlich ist oder gleichwertig und dann 70% davon, wenn Zustand top (Nichtraucher, OVP, evtl. Restgarantie etc.)



this... so handhabe ich das eigentlich schon seit dem ich rechner upgrades durchführe und fahre damit relativ gut.
es treibt einem zwar ggf die tränen ins auge, aber preisgebend ist halt der aktuelle neupreis und nicht der kaufpreis.
mit 2/3 vom aktuellen neupreis bist du gut bedient und solltest das zeug relativ problemlos verkauft bekommen..

zur not in einzelteilen mit eventuell höheren einnahmen, aber auch mehr aufwand / risiko auf nem teil sitzen zu bleiben


----------



## Fusie (29. Mai 2013)

Nun, ich hänge mich mal hier mit dran, suche zur Zeit auch ein Notebook/Laptop im Rahmen von:
- Intel I7 CPU
- 8-16 GB RAM
- mindestens 500GB HD
- 17"
- nVidia Grafikkarte mit 2 GB eigenen Speicher
- Win 7 oder Win 8 64 bit
Einsatzgebiet ist gängige MMOs, und eventuell noch das eine oder andere betagte Solo Spiel bzw. ab und an mal eine DvD anschauen.

Auf http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/ schon das eine oder andere gefunden, aber vielleicht hat irgendwer hier einen besonderen Tipp...


----------



## Caps-lock (29. Mai 2013)

@ TE: Wenn du deinen (oder einen vergleichbaren) Rechner aus neuen Kompomenten zusammenbaust bist du bei etwa 650 Euro (mit SSD).

Wobei ich persönlich von gebrauchten Grakas und SSDs die Finger lassen würde.


----------



## xdave78 (30. Mai 2013)

Tipp: Ich habe vor einem Jahr genau den selben Tausch nur andershgerum machen wollen, vom Gaming Lappi zum PC und habe statt das Lappi zu verkaufen im Comnputerbase Marktplatz GETAUSCHT. Noch stärker besucht ist der Marktplatz im HardwareLuxx..falls das für Dich interessant ist. Ich kaufe in diesen Foren inzwischen regelmässig Zeugs, einfach weils unkompliziert und günstig ist.


----------



## Fusie (2. Juni 2013)

Na ja, aber ob ein Tausch hier auch so einfach klappen würde?


----------

